# CCTV in and Around Garage



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

All,

Getting my new house with a double garage in a few weeks and fancy getting a CCTV system for it that i can perhaps have a couple of external camera's and a couple of internal cameras on/in. I fancied a wireless setup that i might be able to view from in the house along the lines of the following:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281497089...49&var=580530866453&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Anyone gone down a similar path with any setup recommendations?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure if this is helpful or not. But I've not long had cctv fitted to cover my garage. I have a Risco alarm system so added the Risco VU HD Bullet Camera.

Good bit is I can dial in via my iPhone app and get live pictures, also if alarm triggers it will start streaming live images too me.

Picture quality is great even in night vision mode.

Dusk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Maplins Swann HD top notch kit also watch via phone


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

If you go for 10/15m night vision cameras , Make sure you put up some security lighting as well with PIR's as night vision of 10/15m without the help af additional lighting is useless in the dark


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

i bought my 4 camera kit from here:

http://hdcctv.co.uk/collections/hdsdi-kits

If you are installing any CCTV cameras, use HD, there is no point having poor quality footage when you need it.


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Disclaimer: This is what I do for a job I'll try and answer a few points.

I always look at the IR spec and half it. If it says 10m then 5m is realistic.

HD cameras require more light to work well than the older analogue cameras. 

Like everything else you get what you pay for and the better the cameras the better they deal with difficult lighting. For example areas where half the picture is in sunlight and half in shade and of course where they swap from day to night modes, whether they use a mechanical or digital night filter.

Most modern CCTV systems can be viewed remotely with a little setup. The recorder is usually connected to your network via your router and then accessible from a web browser and sometimes your phone. For remote viewing ports need to be forwarded in the router.

Be wary of inexpensive wireless cameras as there is often not the wireless bandwidth needed for good quality streaming. If I was doing a job that needed remote cameras simple connect them to a local recorder and then use a wireless point to point link to get back to the router.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

ffrs1444 said:


> Maplins Swann HD top notch kit also watch via phone


Yes I have the swann cctv and I connect remotely via the phone. great cameras that auto work at night too.:thumb:


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Sit on eBay and you'll get a good deal sometimes, a I won a Swann 16 channel DVR with HDD for something like £24 so that was the main bit out the way, set that up got dyndns.org done as well so I can use it from work and stuff.
I then won 8 x KOBI SG35MD-1CH CCD Dome Camera for £17! which came and had to order bnc cabling 8 x 10m @ £21 so all in I was £62 for the indoor part and I think I was another £90 for the bullet cameras I bought for outside I'll try and find the name of them sure it was C-Gaurd or something.
For Windows I've installed NetViewer and it successfully connects to the DVR and for Android I've got SwannView PRO HD I think which works perfect!


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Be a little careful of Ebay. My neighbour bought a cheap system from there and got it working but asked me to configure the remote link and PC access. The PC access would only work in a 32bit browser on a 32bit system and refused to work in anything newer. Phone access was only possible on Android.... we ended up using a proper DVR that I use normally it it ended up costing them more than if I'd have done the whole job in the first place.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

When I first got my Swann it wouldn't load in the web based viewer in anything other than Internet Explorer and even then it took a little tinkering enabling unknown and untrusted and unverified publisher to run 
Then I installed IETAB for Chrome and just used it within Chrome, then I eventually found the desktop software from a chinese ftp site called NetViewer which works fine.


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

InfinityLoop said:


> When I first got my Swann it wouldn't load in the web based viewer in anything other than Internet Explorer and even then it took a little tinkering enabling unknown and untrusted and unverified publisher to run
> Then I installed IETAB for Chrome and just used it within Chrome, then I eventually found the desktop software from a chinese ftp site called NetViewer which works fine.


Most DVR/NVR's use an activeX applet that downloads from the recorder when you try and connect via a browser. ActiveX is for IE which is why its hit and miss in other browsers. To download it, the security settings in newer IE, prevents activeX applets automatically installing, so you have to temporarily disable all of the related security to install it. IE then helpfully comes up with a "Fixit" button to revert the settings once its installed.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I personally wouldn't install a camera system that was too cheap. purely because the playback etc is generally crap.

nowadays you can get IP cameras for £100-150 each and an NVR for £1-200 then just some cat 5 and rj45 connectors and some powerline adaptors and you have a quality system.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

rhinoman said:


> Disclaimer: This is what I do for a job I'll try and answer a few points.
> 
> I always look at the IR spec and half it. If it says 10m then 5m is realistic.
> 
> ...


Thanks....never thought about the point to point link....dont mind having the DVR in the garage if i could use the point to point to get it back to the router for remote viewing.

Do you think this could work?

This kit:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SANNCE®-Rec...2649946&sr=1-9&keywords=cctv+4+camera+systems

With this to get the signal back from the garage into the house?





Appreciate the help....completely new to this.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

That kit doesn't look bad for starting with not sure it has a hard-drive with it could be wrong, are you able to run an ethernet cable into your home to the router? 25m can be picked up for like £2 on eBay.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

To get the link back from the garage to the house just use power line adapters instead of trying a wireless link. Plug a power line adapter in the garage and connect with cat5 cable and do the same in the house and connect cat 5 cable from adapter to router, it's on the network then to see from wherever you are.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Alfa male said:


> Not sure if this is helpful or not. But I've not long had cctv fitted to cover my garage. I have a Risco alarm system so added the Risco VU HD Bullet Camera.
> 
> Good bit is I can dial in via my iPhone app and get live pictures, also if alarm triggers it will start streaming live images too me.
> 
> ...


Nice Alfa!


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

InfinityLoop said:


> That kit doesn't look bad for starting with not sure it has a hard-drive with it could be wrong, are you able to run an ethernet cable into your home to the router? 25m can be picked up for like £2 on eBay.


Yeah they do a few options with Hdd....thought it looked not bad....does not have to be the best in the world for my needs really...

Thanks
Steve


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

m4rkymark said:


> To get the link back from the garage to the house just use power line adapters instead of trying a wireless link. Plug a power line adapter in the garage and connect with cat5 cable and do the same in the house and connect cat 5 cable from adapter to router, it's on the network then to see from wherever you are.


Thanks...something like this?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

StevieM3 said:


> Thanks...something like this?
> 
> TP-Link TL-PA4030KIT 500Mbps Powerline Adapter with 3 Ports - Twin Pack: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


Yep that's the ones, the ones you have no pictured have multiple ports but you get ones with single ports which should be a little cheaper. There is no config or anything with them, just plug them in and plug network cable in and that's it.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

m4rkymark said:


> Yep that's the ones, the ones you have no pictured have multiple ports but you get ones with single ports which should be a little cheaper. There is no config or anything with them, just plug them in and plug network cable in and that's it.


Nice one...cheers:thumb:


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

i have that sannce kit and very happy with it good clear recording easy setup bit fiddly in the menu very chinese layout but for the price I'm very happy with the quality

the app is easy to setup works well most of the time has a crash every now and then



StevieM3 said:


> Thanks....never thought about the point to point link....dont mind having the DVR in the garage if i could use the point to point to get it back to the router for remote viewing.
> 
> Do you think this could work?
> 
> ...


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

StevieM3 said:


> Thanks....never thought about the point to point link....dont mind having the DVR in the garage if i could use the point to point to get it back to the router for remote viewing.
> 
> Do you think this could work?
> 
> ...


Thats not quite the right thing. That would extend your wireless network as opposed to point to point that uses radio to replace a cable. I use this for most jobs http://www.4gon.co.uk/ubiquiti-simple-pointtopoint-wireless-bridge-kit-p-5440.html

The idea that someone else came up with for ethernet over mains adapters could also work but some struggle when they are not on the same ring main. Its a bit of a suck it and see.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

rhinoman said:


> Thats not quite the right thing. That would extend your wireless network as opposed to point to point that uses radio to replace a cable. I use this for most jobs http://www.4gon.co.uk/ubiquiti-simple-pointtopoint-wireless-bridge-kit-p-5440.html
> 
> The idea that someone else came up with for ethernet over mains adapters could also work but some struggle when they are not on the same ring main. Its a bit of a suck it and see.


Thanks...I'll give these a go (



 ) and if the don't work try the 4gon item...really looking to getting this all setup once i move at the end of the month but can see myself turning into a security guard watching the camera feeds night and day


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmmm...just read some reviews and looks like the point to point needs to be on the same fuse box to work as you have said Rhinoman so they might not fit the bill. Going to be one on a fuse box in the house and then another off a fuse box in the garage...worth a £25 punt?

Quite a bit more expensive but maybe the 4gon item is the way to go....would they work through multiple brick layers though e.g out the out and then into the garage?


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

> Hmmm...just read some reviews and looks like the point to point needs to be on the same fuse box to work as you have said Rhinoman so they might not fit the bill. Going to be one on a fuse box in the house and then another off a fuse box in the garage...worth a £25 punt?


Its often worth a go because the separate box in the garage most likely comes back to the same meter, at £25 its worth a go



> Quite a bit more expensive but maybe the 4gon item is the way to go....would they work through multiple brick layers though e.g out the out and then into the garage?


It may work through a couple of walls for a short distance but normally I'd mount them on the outsides of the buildings.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

rhinoman said:


> Its often worth a go because the separate box in the garage most likely comes back to the same meter, at £25 its worth a go
> 
> It may work through a couple of walls for a short distance but normally I'd mount them on the outsides of the buildings.


Ok thanks....will give it a go and see what happens....appreciate the help:thumb:


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

rhinoman said:


> Be a little careful of Ebay. My neighbour bought a cheap system from there and got it working but asked me to configure the remote link and PC access. The PC access would only work in a 32bit browser on a 32bit system and refused to work in anything newer. Phone access was only possible on Android.... we ended up using a proper DVR that I use normally it it ended up costing them more than if I'd have done the whole job in the first place.


What system would you recommend ?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Rhinoman,

Could you recommend a simple system for a terraced house. 2 outdoor cameras (front/back) and a few in the house.

Could I use wired & wireless cameras in the same set up?


----------



## Craig73 (Apr 4, 2013)

Will be moving house shortly, considering this:

http://www.y-cam.com/

My mate has this:

http://foscam.co.uk/

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rcreations.WebCamViewerPaid


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

robwils said:


> What system would you recommend ?


As a pro installer its not really worth fitting analogue systems any more because the parts price difference is small compared to the installation charges. I am currently installing mainly HIKvision HD IP systems http://www.hikvision.com/europe/ for domestic and smaller commercial jobs. The quality is fantastic value for money. Higher end, I use Sony or Axis but that is dependent on a required application.


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

saul said:


> Hi Rhinoman,
> 
> Could you recommend a simple system for a terraced house. 2 outdoor cameras (front/back) and a few in the house.
> 
> Could I use wired & wireless cameras in the same set up?


The newer HD IP systems are fairly plug and play if you have a little knowledge of networks/ip addressing.

As above I prefer HIKvision at the moment for value for money but its not a kit. You just select the best camera to do the job depending on light and positioning and the area of view. Combine the camera with the same brand of recorder and it tends to be almost plug and play.

You can combine wired and wireless IP cameras or as mentioned previously use a wireless point to point link to attached wired kit back to a alternative location.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

So finally getting round to fitting my CCTV kit....questions though...

Try and hide the camera's on the outside of the garage or leave them in plain sight? Cant decide if having them makes it look like there's something worth stealing or do they act as a deterrent? I'm considering mounting a couple on the front of the garage that would be quite visible (more so at night when the red lights illuminate).

Thoughts?


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi rhinoman, 

I like a number of others would be interested in buying a kit that would cover all the bases. Have you considered putting together a package for DW members. Not necessarily discounted but something that covered everything
Thanks


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not really sure the rules re reselling on here but I expect I would need permission. I also prefer to design each system individually to do the best job possible in those particular circumstances.


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

Rhino
I'm currently putting a system together with a media server and looking at some decent ip cameras.
What are your opinions of centralised v decentralised cameras? Can see that a camera that does on board processing will not slow my system down as much and take up less bandwidth?


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Tom J said:


> Rhino
> I'm currently putting a system together with a media server and looking at some decent ip cameras.
> What are your opinions of centralised v decentralised cameras? Can see that a camera that does on board processing will not slow my system down as much and take up less bandwidth?


Centralised wins on price when it really comes down to it in most cases, especially with the NVR's now coming with POE ports on the back and hard drive space cheap compared to the memory card options. It also allows you to run as a separate network, just run a cat5 from the back of the NVR to each camera, all the traffic is then local to the NVR, just a single connection from the NVR to the router and that is only used when the NVR is being accessed so no impact on your network.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

StevieM3 said:


> So finally getting round to fitting my CCTV kit....questions though...
> 
> Try and hide the camera's on the outside of the garage or leave them in plain sight? Cant decide if having them makes it look like there's something worth stealing or do they act as a deterrent? I'm considering mounting a couple on the front of the garage that would be quite visible (more so at night when the red lights illuminate).
> 
> Thoughts?


If someone sees the camera will probley put the hoody up and keep there head down better of keeping out of sight out of mind


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Guys have a look into the IP stuff ideally you need a fixed IP address I have a Swann system and view on iPhone and iPad but as soon as my router switches of for some reason updates etc the IP address changes and is a pain in the bum as I'm normally away for weeks until I'm home again


----------



## wlmoate (Nov 29, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> Guys have a look into the IP stuff ideally you need a fixed IP address I have a Swann system and view on iPhone and iPad but as soon as my router switches of for some reason updates etc the IP address changes and is a pain in the bum as I'm normally away for weeks until I'm home again


Hi,

Most routers support DDNS which is a free service and overcomes this issue. What make is your router and who is your ISP. Will find you some instructions. Is an easy function to setup

wayne


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

wlmoate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most routers support DDNS which is a free service and overcomes this issue. What make is your router and who is your ISP. Will find you some instructions. Is an easy function to setup
> 
> wayne


BT buddy it's the latest type


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

BT routers support no-ip which is a free DDNS service and works fine. Only the newer BT home hubs successfully forward ports though.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

It's only the HomeHub 3 which doesn't work properly for port forwarding. I've successfully used it on the 1,2 and now 5 no bother :thumb:


----------

